# 7 % Discount. Confused



## pedrodiesel (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello friends, I m planning on a Ed for next year
This will be our seconf ED. Firts one 2002 325I
I m interested in a 2014 320I.
The US MSRP is $33675 (including destination fee $925).
For Euro delivery Munich pick up. BMW configurator shows :

MSRP $31445 (Including $925 Destination fee)

Invoice $28920 (Including $925 Destination fee) 

My question:

Is the 7 % Off will be discounted from the Euro Delivery invoice of $ 28920? 

which is $28920 -7% ($2024)=$26896+ ($500.00 Delaer profit) 

I read that a good fair deal is Invoice +$500.

Is this how it works ?

Pedrodiesel


----------



## B-1 Pilot (Jul 8, 2007)

Www.bmwconfig.com

Select model, select European delivery.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

pedrodiesel said:


> Hello friends, I m planning on a Ed for next year
> This will be our seconf ED. Firts one 2002 325I
> I m interested in a 2014 320I.
> The US MSRP is $33675 (including destination fee $925).
> ...


No, the 7% off is discounted from US MSRP.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

ktula said:


> No, the 7% off is discounted from US MSRP.


WRONG

See B1's post

If you want to figure it yourself then take the US invoice price of the base car and multiply by .93 (7% reduction) that will give you the ED base invoice price. Now add all the packages and options you want at the US invoice price then the delivery charge which is not discounted. Now add your profit for the dealer and you should have a good idea of the price you should pay.:thumbup:


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

M FUNF said:


> WRONG
> 
> See B1's post
> 
> If you want to figure it yourself then take the US invoice price of the base car and multiply by .93 (7% reduction) that will give you the ED base invoice price. Now add all the packages and options you want at the US invoice price then the delivery charge which is not discounted. Now add your profit for the dealer and you should have a good idea of the price you should pay.:thumbup:


I'm not sure what was wrong with what i stated. Even bmwusa.com clearly stated the saving is "up to 7% of the base MSRP", and naturally, that discount is not applicable on options/packages.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ktula said:


> I'm not sure what was wrong with what i stated. Even bmwusa.com clearly stated the saving is "up to 7% of the base MSRP", and naturally, that discount is not applicable on options/packages.


Yea, that seemed a little over the top to me with all of the  guys. I figured out mine sort of as he said I think - US base MSRP - 7% and then added packages at invoice and added profit on top of that.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Yea, that seemed a little over the top to me with all of the  guys. I figured out mine sort of as he said I think - US base MSRP - 7% and then added packages at invoice and added profit on top of that.


And you overpaid by 7%. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

M FUNF said:


> WRONG
> 
> See B1's post
> 
> If you want to figure it yourself then take the US invoice price of the base car and multiply by .93 (7% reduction) that will give you the ED base invoice price. Now add all the packages and options you want at the US invoice price then the delivery charge which is not discounted. Now add your profit for the dealer and you should have a good idea of the price you should pay.:thumbup:


M funf is spot on for pricing a euro delivery. A dealer will gladly sell you at a higher price though:angel: A dealer may even say you are wrong...shocking! But 100s of people on this forum have done euro delivery multiple times (me included) and can confirm m funf has properly described the appropriate pricing structure for someone in the know.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

firstbimmer said:


> And you overpaid by 7%. :thumbup:


I actually probably got my 4 series cheaper than almost anyone else here on the forum. I just thought Mr. Funf could have been a little more diplomatic with his response.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

firstbimmer said:


> M funf is spot on for pricing a euro delivery. A dealer will gladly sell you at a higher price though:angel: A dealer may even say you are wrong...shocking! But 100s of people on this forum have done euro delivery multiple times (me included) and can confirm m funf has properly described the appropriate pricing structure for someone in the know.


Sorry...forgot to state the obvious....the above pricing structure only applies to models not coming from dealer allotment. When coming from allotment, euro delivery is pretty much same as us delivery price if you can get dealer to agree.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Snareman said:


> I actually probably got my 4 series cheaper than almost anyone else here on the forum. I just thought Mr. Funf could have been a little more diplomatic with his response.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Congrats! But it doesnt change the fact that your calculation for euro delivery price is incorrect and overstated by 7% We have enough bad info posted here already. Lets not have people overpaying by 7% when they dont need to:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry. Correction to my above method. Apparently it's been a month since I did the calculation. All of my numbers were done off invoice prices plus profit

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

firstbimmer said:


> Congrats! But it doesnt change the fact that your calculation for euro delivery price is incorrect and overstated by 7% We have enough bad info posted here already. Lets not have people overpaying by 7% when they dont need to:thumbup:


Agreed. I replied a little fast before thinking through the method. I just thought of the mad guys were a little bit over the top and kind of lend to the opinion that people have a BMW owners. I just thought he have been a little bit more diplomatic and friendly with his response

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Sorry. Correction to my above method. Apparently it's been a month since I did the calculation. All of my numbers were done off invoice prices plus profit
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app




Enjoy the car!

For people pulling this thread up in a search for euro delivery pricing, please look at m funf's above post for a detailed process for determining the price on a euro delivery car.


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

So multiple people are right on this thread... 
ED MSRP is 7% off of US MSRP
ED Invoice is ~7% off of US Invoice
Options aren't discounted for ED and there is an invoice and MSRP for these. Invoice is about 91% of MSRP.

As for what can be negotiated, even coming out of dealer allotment, that is basically going to come between you and the dealer. There are Internet savvy dealers like the various sponsers here that will likely give you a competitor price that is below ED MSRP, as well as help you navigate the tricky waters that comes with ED for a smooth experience.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Anybody paying anywhere near euro msrp is waaaaayyyyy overpaying. 

For cars not coming from allotment start with euro invoice. Add options and packages at US invoice. Add delivery charge. Add dealer profit. Make purchase.

The dealer profit appears regional. Out here on west coast $xxx profit is normal. In othere areas it may be over a grand. Do not let the dealer fool you. There is nothing to negotiate other than the dealer profit amount. 

Incentives would then come out AFTER arriving at agreed price. Dont let dealer trick you into subtracting incentives to get to euro invoice. Calculate as above. Add dealer profit. Then subtract incentives. This usually leads to price below euro invoice.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

The double  was because people who have been on here for a short time do not do the proper research to post accurate information! On the forum since Feb. does not make you an expert, having done just 1 or 2 ED's just makes you familiar with the process. The issue of pricing has been discussed at great length and a simple search will reveal the truth. I do not want to discourage new members from posting as that is what makes this the forum the best on the web dealing with ED, but accuracy must be paramount.:thumbup:


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

ktula said:


> I'm not sure what was wrong with what i stated. Even bmwusa.com clearly stated the saving is "up to 7% of the base MSRP", and naturally, that discount is not applicable on options/packages.


You can negotiate the price to 12% off of USMSRP on both the base car and the options. Plus you can $1,000 back from BMW CCA after you have been a member for a year.

Posters here are giving you good information, you just need to read carefully.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

pharding said:


> You can *negotiate* the price to 12% off of USMSRP on both the base car and the options. Plus you can $1,000 back from BMW CCA after you have been a member for a year.


QFT and Emphasis added.

You can do better than 12% depending on time of year and market conditions but 12% is a good goal. When negotiating with a dealer that isn't an ED expert/board sponsor, it is important to educate yourself well and watch the lines carefully - some dealers will give in on price and take money back in other places via increased lease/financing rates and fees.

Welcome to the forum, Pedro. We aren't normally this argumentative with each other. I think that football season has everyones' testosterone pumping. :thumbup:


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

pharding said:


> You can negotiate the price to 12% off of USMSRP on both the base car and the options. Plus you can $1,000 back from BMW CCA after you have been a member for a year.
> 
> Posters here are giving you good information, you just need to read carefully.


I probably should have been a little clearer in my initial response to the OP. I was responding to this question specifically:

"Is the 7 % Off will be discounted from the Euro Delivery invoice of $ 28920?"

And hence my answer:

No, the 7% off is discounted from US MSRP.


----------

